# Bad Image .exe errors (APSDaemon.exe)



## JohnJo (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello, I have switched on my laptop and all of a sudden I got a bad image error for APSDaemon.exe

I don't have a clue what it is and when it has been downloaded, I have read that it is to do with Apple and iTunes, however I dont own an iPhone or even download music.

After closing the error message a lot more bad image errors starting popping up. Any help on why and what this could be?


----------



## JohnJo (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you for all your replies.

This is the most helpful site that I have ever encountered. Over 100 views and 0 replies!

Thanks I shall be promoting this site to everyone.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Sorry for the late response but your issues is very unique and we haven't seen it before. 
*APSDaemon.exe* is related to iTunes. It helps connect your iPhone, iPod etc to your PC. 
Go to Start/Search and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. In the Programs and Features, uninstall all Apple products, *iTunes, Bonjour, Quick Time, Mobile ME* etc, and Restart the computer. If you no longer get the error, then download the newer version of iTunes. 
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3384361?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## JohnJo (Sep 11, 2013)

Interesting, if there is no reply from the OP the thread closed down yet nothing if the OP doesnt get a reply within three days.

FYI I did not download this, I do not own an iPhone nor have I ever been on iTunes. It is not a malware or virus as far as I know (PC Guard and Microsft Security confirms).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

TSF does not close down threads if there is no response. There is no time limit on giving an answer. 
Go to Start/Search and type appwiz.cpl and press enter. In Programs and Features do you have Quick Time, Bonjour or iTunes installed? Or have you ever had it installed?


----------

